# Ludo Claessen's Complete and Final Auction !



## SmithFamilyLoft

It is with remorse that I share the following auction details with our readers. There are some behind the scene details, which has caused this loft auction to come about. I do not have the full details, but apparently there were some "Violent" thefts, which occurred at Ludo's home. The loss of some of his most prized pigeons I would imagine, has left him despondent. Perhaps some day, some full details may be known, but the result is that one of Holland's great Master's is leaving the sport. 

If there is a silver lining to all of this, it is that some really great pigeons will be made available, and if you were shrewd enough to have invested in some of Mr. Claessen's birds in the past, then you own some very special, and soon to be much more rare racing pigeons. 


PIPA PRESENTS 
The Most Spectacular 
Total Sale Ever Held !

http://www.pipa.be/verkoop/claessens/index.htm


----------



## Skyeking

I'm so sorry to hear about this....it is TERRIBLE that he is forced to do this, but I can understand.

I hope you will be getting some of these birds, so that we can continue to hear about any adventures from you, of your Claessen's or babies thereof. 

I appreciate you sharing and please share any further updates.


----------



## learning

Warren, as a fellow Ludo lover, this just breaks my heart. It is unbeleivable that one of the finest middle distance racers in the world is being forced out of the sport. I really hate to see this happen.

For those of you that ask about high prices for pigeons, you aint seen nothing yet. My guess is there won't be a pigeon in the auction go for less than 15 - 20,000 dollars. The best may top 6 figures. Depends on what the Taiwaneese and Chineese do. That seems to be where most of his birds have ended up in the past. Present company excepted of course Warren!

What a terrible shame to see this come to pass. If I had a quarter million to spare I would definitely be in the middle of the bidding.

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

learning said:


> Warren, as a fellow Ludo lover, this just breaks my heart. It is unbeleivable that one of the finest middle distance racers in the world is being forced out of the sport. I really hate to see this happen.
> 
> For those of you that ask about high prices for pigeons, you aint seen nothing yet. My guess is there won't be a pigeon in the auction go for less than 15 - 20,000 dollars. The best may top 6 figures. Depends on what the Taiwaneese and Chineese do. That seems to be where most of his birds have ended up in the past. Present company excepted of course Warren!
> 
> What a terrible shame to see this come to pass. If I had a quarter million to spare I would definitely be in the middle of the bidding.
> 
> Dan


I don't know Dan, there is a major recession going on around the globe....I'm thinking there could be some real bargains this time around. I think you have hit the nail on the head, it really depends on what Taiwan and China do. Those folks play for some big money, and they are not afraid to invest in their sport. The vast majority of Ludo's have gone there over the years, and I don't expect things to be much different this time around. Americans seem to choke on the idea of investing $5000 or $10,000 into a pigeon, and yet will spend many times that on a car which will depreciate as soon as you drive it off the lot...go figure !!....... For what the guy won from winning the Triple Crown with a 1/2 Ludo, he could now buy that new car. I suspect that out of necessity, if any end up in America, they will end up at a commercial breeding farm. Regardless of how or where they end up, I am hoping that at least one well heeled American will step up to the plate and acquire one of these, and not let them all fall into the hands of our friends over seas. And if that does not happen, well then Dan, I guess the weight will fall on our shoulders, to keep some of this rare strain intact for the benefit of future generations.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

I said winner of the Triple Crown, I meant the World Ace Challenge. The winner last year was 1/2 Ludo....he won a cool $160,000, maybe he will invest some of that money and get himself an orginal Ludo or two...but then the secret will really be out. If you invest in some of the best, you can earn all of it back and more, in the One Loft events. 

http://worldacechallenge.com/race_entries/prize_money.php


----------



## conditionfreak

That kind of money would only be for someone who is going to sell the children. Not someone who is actually going to win races with them.

I would think.

As Sam Haslem and many others have told me. You do not have to pay big money to get great birds.

Of course, sometimes you do. But it depends on the definition of "have to".

It is sad that a lover of the sport. One who excelled in it, is leaving because of criminal activity. Seems to me he should have sold a bid or two and invested in some security. A shotgun perhaps. Or even a live in loft manager or two.

I may leave the sport of my own accord, but I will be damned if someone will MAKE me leave it (except for those darn hawks)


----------



## learning

conditionfreak said:


> That kind of money would only be for someone who is going to sell the children. Not someone who is actually going to win races with them.
> 
> I would think.
> 
> As Sam Haslem and many others have told me. You do not have to pay big money to get great birds.
> 
> Of course, sometimes you do. But it depends on the definition of "have to".
> 
> It is sad that a lover of the sport. One who excelled in it, is leaving because of criminal activity. Seems to me he should have sold a bid or two and invested in some security. A shotgun perhaps. Or even a live in loft manager or two.
> 
> I may leave the sport of my own accord, but I will be damned if someone will MAKE me leave it (except for those darn hawks)


I don't know if you have followed the activities in Europe over the last several months or not. There has been a huge rise in criminal occurances involving pigeons. These have become more and more braisen and the lofts that have been broken into have had the highest levels of security, complete with cameras.

Who knows what other circumstances may have influenced his decision. All I know is that there are going to be some very fortunate, albeit lighter in the wallet, fanciers out there.

Dan


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^

I believe some will come to America but not the Best Ones, China, Taiwan and other rich Europeons will want to put there hands on these birds as well. After looking at all the best birds in the world going into Asia Via..pipa, i believe its not going to stop. Seems they have more growth in this (Fancy) than any other place in the world. A Lot of SuperPIgeons have gone over there. Buts its fine We in the U.S. have our fair share of superpigeons and fanciers also. We are just not in a compressed area


----------



## learning

Another thing to keep in mind is that while our economy is faltering and the dollar is at an all time low over seas, China is booming and its currency is doing very well. That should play right into the Asian fanciers hands for this auction.

Dan


----------



## Guest

well if someone wants to drop some off at my loft I wont turn them away lol


----------



## conditionfreak

learning: Naw, I don't keep up with what is happening in Europe much. Too much here in the U.S. to keep up with.

I can't imagine anyone here in the U.S., having to give up their sport because of constant theft. Especially the Big Boys. Maybe some guy who has to go to work every day, or who has some jerk teenagers living next door.

But, someone who can sell a few pigeons and then be able to afford a full time loft manager or two. It defies logic. Unless things are really really bad over there.

What are the rest of the legends over there doing differently? Who is buying these pigeons from the thieves? Don't fellow flyers see the stolen pigeons in their comrades lofts? Is there insurance for this type of thing?

So many questions about this, but I guess it is what it is. The end of a legends career in the sport.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^

Jongesupercrack 46000 euro already it just began


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Let the Bidding Begin !!*

I must admit, that I have secured some "good" pigeons at times, for a modest amount of money. But, I still get a kick out of those fanciers who fly for diplomas, that "Just as Good" pigeons can be secured for $100 or something like that....

Please, read the history on this bird, and the family history...and tell me where such a bird can be purchased in the USA for $100....OK then $1,000....OK then for any price ? @ current price of 46,000 Euro which in dollars is around $57,500. 

I have always been an advocate of buying the best one could afford, as it will pay dividends in the years ahead. But, I still run into those who down play the value of quality. Or claim that great quality can be purchased cheaply. There will always be exceptions, but if anyone knows where this type quality, can be purchased cheap in the USA, then please drop me a line. 

I am happy Ludo is getting some fair prices this early in the auction. It certainly makes my previous investments in Ludo's look pretty shrewd....especially when compared to some of my other "stock" (market) investments !!


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^

Superfamily superpigeons what more can you say I agree with you. These birds are no joke!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Even I am a bit taken back by such strong bidding, when it only started today...I am pretty sure the Record at PIPA has now been broken again....the last record I remember was an orginal Ludo. Now @ this moment the below listed Super Pigeon is already at 56000 Euro or $70,000....so I don't know Dan.....we could hit six figures here. I'm still trying to digest the $70,000 figure......


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^

I say 100000+ for this bird wouldn't be a suprise at all. I wonder why kees bosua didn't have his auction on pipa:/?


----------



## bloodlines_365

boy oh boy..... a choking 60 thousand bucks on jonge supercracks...... maaaan this guys are not joking... i think this bird could end up to a 100s thousand euro...


----------



## bloodlines_365

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I must admit, that I have secured some "good" pigeons at times, for a modest amount of money. But, I still get a kick out of those fanciers who fly for diplomas, that "Just as Good" pigeons can be secured for $100 or something like that....
> 
> Please, read the history on this bird, and the family history...and tell me where such a bird can be purchased in the USA for $100....OK then $1,000....OK then for any price ? @ current price of 46,000 Euro which in dollars is around $57,500.
> 
> I have always been an advocate of buying the best one could afford, as it will pay dividends in the years ahead. But, I still run into those who down play the value of quality. Or claim that great quality can be purchased cheaply. There will always be exceptions, but if anyone knows where this type quality, can be purchased cheap in the USA, then please drop me a line.
> 
> I am happy Ludo is getting some fair prices this early in the auction. It certainly makes my previous investments in Ludo's look pretty shrewd....especially when compared to some of my other "stock" (market) investments !!


hey warren thus any of the birds you purchase from ludo.... have the blood line on jonge supercrack...


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

You almost have to look at the family tree to explain where my orginal Ludo's are. I have two previous trees which Ludo published on my site, which also help. There is no "Jonge Supercrack" in my pedigrees from Ludo, but his Sire, Super Crack 69 is...the Dam to my Zus Red Quinty...Zus Red Arrow is shown in this tree...as is Rode Katoog...My Bont 509 has Zus 03 Claessens, Blauwe 84 and sister to Kirsty in his ped and shown on this tree.


----------



## learning

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Even I am a bit taken back by such strong bidding, when it only started today...I am pretty sure the Record at PIPA has now been broken again....the last record I remember was an orginal Ludo. Now @ this moment the below listed Super Pigeon is already at 56000 Euro or $70,000....so I don't know Dan.....we could hit six figures here. I'm still trying to digest the $70,000 figure......


O.K. I am going to go out on a limb here and predict a winning bid 126,000Euro! I know, sounds crazy, but this bird deffinitely has the goods, and the Chineese diffinitely have the money!

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

learning said:


> O.K. I am going to go out on a limb here and predict a winning bid 126,000Euro! I know, sounds crazy, but this bird deffinitely has the goods, and the Chineese diffinitely have the money!
> 
> Dan


Makes me wonder Dan, why the commercial breeders have not stepped forward  I can think of a few who sell offspring of much lesser birds for many thousands of $$'s each. And then when some really proven bloodlines and Breeding and Racing Champs become available, they seem not to be interested. I'm not really that knowlegeable about the commercial aspects of the pigeon selling business. I know plenty of good racers have been purchased privately, and then with the aid of pumpers, dozens of offspring are then produced in a season, and then sold for thousands of $$'s each. Not every good racer turns out to be a good breeder, as everyone knows. But, here we have some proven racers and breeders, and for a commericial operation, they still seem cheap. I suspect, it is because the purchase price will be known. And with the purchase price known, it may be difficult to sell offspring at more then 10% of the purchase price of the Super Bird ? How many direct offspring and grandchildren would have to be sold, at some of the higher prices paid in the USA, (from lesser quality)...would it take to recoup the orginal investment, even if the price of the Super Star breeder was $150,000 ? How many offspring on a bull system could be produced in a single season ? I don't really know, and those who are in the business are not saying. But, based on some of the prices I have seen in the USA for YB's, if the demand was there, it could be recouped in the 1st year. 

Unfortnately, I'm not in the position to step forward and change the history of pigeon racing in the USA. I'm still making payments on my pair of orginal Ludo's and have not really been willing to part with many. If I was a major merchant, I would be placing most of my inventory on Ipigeon to raise cash. 
If someone in the USA does step forward, I would like to be in line to purchase a son or daughter from this great Champ, and then $6000 or $7000 or so, might just make sense. But, that's me.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

learning said:


> O.K. I am going to go out on a limb here and predict a winning bid 126,000Euro! I know, sounds crazy, but this bird deffinitely has the goods, and the Chineese diffinitely have the money!
> 
> Dan


Well....if we are taking wagers.....what do you think the average cost of these 72 pigeons will turn out to be ? This is where we were at the end of the 1st day. @ about $1.25 per Euro, that's $3391 each. I'm not sure what the record auction amount is for any one fancier in the world is. Does anyone know ? I'm thinking this number already breaks PIPA's record. 

Last Update: Tuesday 10th of March at 10.00pm Belgium Time

*Total Average Until now = 2.713 EURO / Pigeon*
Ludo Claessens Part I price 
number 1 Jonge Supercrack NL03-0375941 70.000 €
number 2 Vedetje NL05-0547397 5.000 €
number 3 Supercracks Talent NL08-1660055 1.000 €
number 4 Blauwe 43 NL06-0725143 5.000 €
number 5 Schoon Wit 55 NL02-0230955 1.250 €
number 6 Donker Tours NL05-0566475 1.000 €
number 7 Inbred Beauty NL08-1660053 1.000 €
number 8 Nestsister Ace Hen NL07-3728137 1.000 €
number 9 Witje 90 NL07-3728190 2.500 €
number 10 Nestsister Super 50 NL07-3728151 1.000 €
number 11 Splendid Blue NL08-1660052 1.100 €
number 12 Young Misses Tours NL08-3857053 1.000 €

Ludo Claessens Part II price 
number 1 Mr. Tours NL01-0135527 5.200 €
number 2 Laat Donker Simply NL05-5531820 1.500 €
number 3 Blauwe 91 NL00-0077691 1.000 €
number 4 Super Blauw 03 NL06-0751103 1.000 €
number 5 Kleintje 10 NL06-0751110 1.000 €
number 6 Magic Number NL08-1660041 2.000 €
number 7 Super 45 NL08-3857045 1.000 €
number 8 Licht Krasje 49 NL08-1660049 250 €
number 9 Wonder White NL08-3857059 1.000 €
number 10 Schalie Duivin 55 NL07-3762455 250 €
number 11 Witpen Kleintje NL08-3857051 300 €
number 12 Bontje Bliksem NL07-3762451 1.000 €

Ludo Claessens Part III price 
number 1 Favoriet 65 NL01-0179465 5.000 €
number 2 Supertje NL02-2365472 1.100 €
number 3 Favoriet Hen NL08-1660045 1.500 €
number 4 Donker Favorietje NL04-0433823 1.500 €
number 5 Bont Kirsty NL04-0452314 5.000 €
number 6 Last Sister Super Vedette Nr. I NL08-3821981 1.000 €
number 7 Rode 35 NL05-0526035 300 €
number 8 Last Tours Hen NL08-1660044 1.500 €
number 9 Jonge Favoriet NL08-3857050 1.500 €
number 10 Miskleur Grote NL03-1272739 500 €
number 11 Pracht Atleet NL07-3762456 1.000 €
number 12 Supercracks Finest NL07-3728174 2.100 €

Ludo Claessens Part IV price 
number 1 Super Vedette NL07-3728152 15.000 €
number 2 Last Sister Super Vedette Nr. II NL08-3821982 2.100 €
number 3 Chantilly Hen NL07-3762452 1.500 €
number 4 Klein Blauw Tours NL05-0566471 2.000 €
number 5 Supercracks Rookie NL08-1660056 1.000 €
number 6 Broer 03 Claessens NL00-0040381 2.000 €
number 7 Ludo's Favourite NL07-3728153 300 €
number 8 Last Brother Kleintje 22 NL07-3762474 250 €
number 9 Simply's Boy NL08-1533609 1.500 €
number 10 Late Brother Marianja NL08-1660047 300 €
number 11 Splendid White NL08-1660051 1.000 €
number 12 Jewel NL08-1660084 500 €

Ludo Claessens Part V price 
number 1 Kleintje 22 NL02-0271822 5.000 €
number 2 Schoon Donker 83 NL02-0271883 2.000 €
number 3 Super Witpen NL07-3762465 12.000 €
number 4 Late Inbred Supercrack 79 NL08-3821979 1.000 €
number 5 Lichte Broer Asduif NL03-1272747 1.000 €
number 6 Kleine Supercrack NL07-3762446 750 €
number 7 Jonge Tours NL07-3762453 750 €
number 8 Inbred Witpen 43 NL08-1660043 700 €
number 9 Schone Blauwe Favoriet NL07-3762477 250 €
number 10 Donker Schar 73 NL08-3821973 250 €
number 11 Bont Kleintje NL08-3857052 250 €
number 12 Geschelpt 55 NL08-3857055 250 €

Ludo Claessens Part VI price 
number 1 Blauw 92 NL05-0566492 1.000 €
number 2 Super White NL07-3762470 2.000 €
number 3 Super Inbred NL08-1660054 1.600 €
number 4 Crackske NL05-0521494 2.000 €
number 5 Late Inbred Supercrack 80 NL08-3821980 1.500 €
number 6 Jonge Supercrack 33 NL08-3857033 4.100 €
number 7 Young Mister Tours NL08-3857054 750 €
number 8 Klein Schar Bliksem NL07-3728147 600 €
number 9 Kleint Bont Katoog NL03-0338901 300 €
number 10 Lichte Kras 50 NL08-1660050 300 €
number 11 Geschelpt 56 NL08-3857056 250 €
number 12 White Flash NL08-3857060 1.000 €


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Warren great point about why the Breeders are not buying them up. Seems to me like full Ludo's would bring in a good return. I think some still have the Sure Bet mentality. It takes them a long time sometimes to get a clue what is going on. Verkerk was winning long before we saw his birds for sale. Breeders get into a popularity contest instead of a logical best bird mentality. Marcel Sangers, Josh Thone, Ludo and others that win big are not plastered all over the web pages. I think that if you want to see what is really hot and winning you go to the Pipa auctions. My thoughts are that we will see some bidding wars closer to the end of the auction. 

P.S. Might even see MBS. Ha Ha. I think they are banned. 

Randy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

hillfamilyloft said:


> Warren great point about why the Breeders are not buying them up. Seems to me like full Ludo's would bring in a good return. I think some still have the Sure Bet mentality. It takes them a long time sometimes to get a clue what is going on. Verkerk was winning long before we saw his birds for sale. Breeders get into a popularity contest instead of a logical best bird mentality. Marcel Sangers, Josh Thone, Ludo and others that win big are not plastered all over the web pages. I think that if you want to see what is really hot and winning you go to the Pipa auctions. My thoughts are that we will see some bidding wars closer to the end of the auction.
> 
> P.S. Might even see MBS. Ha Ha. I think they are banned.
> 
> Randy


I think you hit the nail right on the head ! Creditability in the USA, has more to do with being on the cover of the RPD, then perhaps anything else. So, rather then investing in the cutting edge of pigeon genetic technology...."investing" on the front page of the RPD, seems to be where the investment dollars are going. 
I'm just a small time, back yard loft breeding operation, and my birds have held their own against those multi-million dollar inventories and big dollar marketing budgets. Unfortunately, we are seeing one of the best collections of pigeons in the world being scattered to the four winds. And it was created by a back yard fancier with relatively few pigeons, but who had a passion for this sport. He had no web site, no magazine ads, no marketing budget. Perhaps, that gives all of us some hope, because as far as I can tell, some of the greatest pigeons of all time, came from a relatively simple back yard loft operation. For all I know Randy, the next Grand Master of the sport, could very well be you, or someone reading these pages.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Some other back yard fanciers besides Ludo come to mind. The Verkerks, Janssens, Piet Valk, etc. They all had one thing in common. They could assess every pigeon every day. 

As for me, I have a simple goal. If I breed a team of 20 pigeons, send it to a fancier, I would expect them to win average speed, top loft, and top bird in any competition out there. Am I there yet?, probably not, but working hard toward that goal. One of these days I will be rich enough to send those 20 to one loft races. 

When you look to the real success across the US of A, you will see many back yard lofts winning just as much as the big guys. Other than Warren, some very successful backyard guys that come to mind are Nick Kowalchuck, Vic Miller, Bob Kinney, Art Hees, etc. I bet none of these guys keeps many more than 100 birds. 


Randy


----------



## Brummie

Get real!
It is stupid! that's why we cannot have a sport. Stupid , ridiculous price's for bird's.


----------



## Alamo

The Auction for De Klack`s 62 pigeons, all (original Janssens)brought $535,000 US dollars.....Please correct me if I`m wrong...Alamo


----------



## learning

Brummie said:


> Get real!
> It is stupid! that's why we cannot have a sport. Stupid , ridiculous price's for bird's.


How can you call it stupid when whoever ends up getting them will almost assuredly make all their money back plus lots more in their offspring. Yes, this is certainly more money than most of us can fathom, but to those that can visualize the monetary potential in this type of investment it is a reasonable sacrifice. That's the difference between most of us and real entrepeneurs. I say, more power to them.

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Brummie said:


> Get real!
> It is stupid! that's why we cannot have a sport. Stupid , ridiculous price's for bird's.


What about the prices paid to players of football, baseball and basketball and other such sports ? That has not stopped those from becoming a sport..... And what has happened to all those ticket prices to attend games ? Has that caused the seats to go empty ?

Don't see why great pigeon keepers getting higher prices for their birds at a sell out should stop the sport either.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^

Flor Vervroot $800000 365birds fienke5000 sold 4 $90000 to japan, aske sold to barry yu for $40000 but he wants $15000 for a direct


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

These are the sales figures I got from PIPA.

Current record price on PIPA is 72.000 EURO for Nadira in December.
This hen won 2 X 1st International and was sold to John Hanson (Australia) in partnership with Jos Thoné.
She was sold in a public auction organised by PIPA. (so not really on internet)

Untill now Kees Bosua and Flor Vervoort are the record total amounts with between 800.000 and 850.000 EURO.
But this was with each more than 200 birds in the auction.


----------



## Big T

Why do I feel like I got Shetland ponies racing against thoroughbred horses? But I love my birds LOL. 

What we are missing is the man spent a lifetime to get to the peak of his game. Total devotion for the sport and the science of the sport; studying, testing, training retesting birds for a lifetime. While doing the daily cleaning, feeding and watering for a lifetime. And let’s be honesty for the most part it is a lonely man’s sport. This is not a bird for sale but the product of a man’s achievement. The sport will benefit from this man for a long time. Long after he leaves this earth the sport will remember him. He deserves every penny he gets for each and every bird. Hell, if I had it I would pay the man just to talk to him, the stories he could share. When the thieves stole his birds they took a part of his life, his soul. This is very sad that a man leaves his love because of the pain caused by greed, not because he was ready to retire. He deserves our respect.


----------



## learning

Big T said:


> Why do I feel like I got Shetland ponies racing against thoroughbred horses? But I love my birds LOL.
> 
> What we are missing is the man spent a lifetime to get to the peak of his game. Total devotion for the sport and the science of the sport; studying, testing, training retesting birds for a lifetime. While doing the daily cleaning, feeding and watering for a lifetime. And let’s be honesty for the most part it is a lonely man’s sport. This is not a bird for sale but the product of a man’s achievement. The sport will benefit from this man for a long time. Long after he leaves this earth the sport will remember him. He deserves every penny he gets for each and every bird. Hell, if I had it I would pay the man just to talk to him, the stories he could share. When the thieves stole his birds they took a part of his life, his soul. This is very sad that a man leaves his love because of the pain caused by greed, not because he was ready to retire. He deserves our respect.


I know that there is one man on this forum that has talked to this great master in person before. Perhaps he could share some insights on those conversations for the benefit of the rest of us...how bout it Warren?

If what Warren has told me is true, and I have no doubt that it is, he truely is a master as BigT has said and these birds are truely a few in a million. From studying his breeding charts from decades of work it is fascinating to see how he approached the development of his strain. I am fortunate enough to have some grandchildren and great grandchildren of some of these very same birds in this auction and I can tell you they are absolutely some of the most amazing birds I have ever seen and handled, even two or three generations down the pike. I am sure any shortcomings I may see in performance out of my loft is a result of my poor handling and not these amazing genes that flow through their veins. Hopefully, with time, I will learn how to maximize the potential inherant in these fine birds.

Dan


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Thank you Big T and Learning for your posts !

It should come as no surprise to any of you that have been reading my posts for any length of time, that I am a big fan of Mr. Claessens. I am biased of course, as I do have "Skin in the Game". And in fairness, I also have many other fancier's bloodlines who have contributed to the gene pool in my loft. But, I have always had a special fascination with Ludo's birds and his story. That fascination did pay a dividend, in that the last direct Ludo I was able to acquire, I managed to purchase directly from him. Ludo considers me a "Claessens-Fanatic" see: http://smithfamilyloft.com/TestimonyLUDO.html

I don't know if that means like a stalker or not....

Big T, you are so correct in your assessment. Ludo learned his craft from his grandfather, and so this sale really does represent a life time of work and achievement. And unfortunately, he is actually the victim of his own success. This auction is of course focused on the birds which were not stolen, we will never know, what this auction would have brought, had birds such as "Simply the Best" been available. In a way, this whole bloody auction is a crying shame. The crooks played a major role, but so did the fancier who moved into a house a few doors down. Will never know the details of all this, but my understanding is that also played a role. One can only imagine what dirty tricks may have been played. As Mike Ganus was found of saying, "No One likes a Winner" and it's apparent that some evil forces were at work, so some "sportsmen" may actually be happy that Ludo is closing up his lofts.

Some people might say that such prices for racing pigeons are crazy. I think it is more of an indication of how other people value your pigeons, and money is a way to keep score. Recently someone who had spent fifty some odd years in our sport died in our Combine. Combine officers worked with the widow in order to hold an auction. The sum total of this man's lifetime of work and passion, for his 100 some odd pigeons was a total of $1700, or an average price of $17. Most, I am told, could not be given away. His name is already mostly forgotten within the Combine. By my way of thinking, that was pretty crazy. 

Speaking for myself, I think there is nothing wrong with the desire, that the sum of my efforts to create and build a family of pigeons, will someday bear my name. And someday, years after I am gone, someone will claim that they have a "pure" line of "Smith's". Personally, I can think of no more fitting of a memorial to someone who had a love and passion for his pigeons. If my Combine works with my wife, and the auction brings in $17 per bird, then I would have failed. Hopefully, some people will claim that the prices at my "final auction" are crazy also...but crazy as in higher then $17 !

Fortunately, in Ludo's case, he is alive and well, and part of me really wishes that we have not heard the last from him. The racing pigeon fancy, is losing a Great Grand Master of the sport. And for the sake of Ludo and his family, I hope the bidding turns into an all out bloody bidding war, with super crazy prices !


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^

I hope to see super crazy prices also


----------



## Big T

I just wish I had the super crazy prices to pay. LOL

Thank you Warren


----------



## Skyeking

Warren,

I think all the work he did and his genius in pigeon breeding/racing should pay off. I also hope that the bidding goes over the tops of the charts, .....AND ...who REALLY knows....you may not have heard the last of him....it's in his blood, ....life changes....things happen.


----------



## Bubbas Loft

*Ludo's*

I know some people may not understand this post but I would rather pick Claessens brain for the price of the top pigeon on auction. It just seems that the quality of these birds is due to the handling of the birds, some people seem to think that by buying a bird for high amount of money it will bring you instant success. In some aspects yes this is true but if you do not know what to do with a bird of this quality you would be wasting your money.


----------



## learning

Bubbas Loft said:


> I know some people may not understand this post but I would rather pick Claessens brain for the price of the top pigeon on auction. It just seems that the quality of these birds is due to the handling of the birds, some people seem to think that by buying a bird for high amount of money it will bring you instant success. In some aspects yes this is true but if you do not know what to do with a bird of this quality you would be wasting your money.


*Very valid point!!*

I think many of us would love the opportunity of taking this man to dinner and just chatting about his methods...if he would divuldge any!!


----------



## conditionfreak

So, is his new part time job going to be going out to dinner with "us" at $1,000 a dinner? More realistically, he could give siminars for a fee. Or he could just show his friends and help them beat everyone else 

Or, is he going to start over, somewhere else with his new fortune?


----------



## Guest

I hope he does move and start his life over in secret so he can enjoy his life a little more the next time around


----------



## LUCKYT

Bubba, you are so right... Dave


----------



## learning

If I am not mistaken, he did a similar thing several years ago. He had a "closeout" sale and everyone wondered if he had given up the sport. Obviously he came back stronger than ever. I have a feeling we haven't seen the last of him yet.

Dan


----------



## LUCKYT

Gee, maybe it is a good sales plan? JUST KIDDING! Dave


----------



## bloodlines_365

learning said:


> If I am not mistaken, he did a similar thing several years ago. He had a "closeout" sale and everyone wondered if he had given up the sport. Obviously he came back stronger than ever. I have a feeling we haven't seen the last of him yet.
> 
> Dan


 i bet you he has a few fostered eggs..... on this jonge super crack or any of his favorite birds..... a (complete and final auction) is one way of bosting up the sales...


----------



## windaidedaviary

I don't know the circumstance of his selling out, but if what Warren posted is true, then that would cause most people to think twice about their sport. Sometimes, it's not worth it to have those things in the back of your mind all the time. I'm sure he'll return to the game. A hobby that you've been great at never really leaves you. It just takes some time to think things through and regroup.


----------



## LUCKYT

SO... If he will return to the game, why have a final "sell" out? I have seen this before... Dave


----------



## windaidedaviary

Bubbas Loft said:


> I know some people may not understand this post but I would rather pick Claessens brain for the price of the top pigeon on auction. It just seems that the quality of these birds is due to the handling of the birds, some people seem to think that by buying a bird for high amount of money it will bring you instant success. In some aspects yes this is true but if you do not know what to do with a bird of this quality you would be wasting your money.


I'll take the birds. 

Knowledge...you can learn from anybody and from your self experience. To be good at something is not necessarily from having a great mentor. Some people just don't have it, no matter if they lived next door to a great such as Claessen. You have to have "it" to be a good breeder and selector. 

The fastest way to the top is acquiring the top birds. I don't think Ludo can take a $1000 bird re-start his sucess again...


----------



## windaidedaviary

LUCKYT said:


> SO... If he will return to the game, why have a final "sell" out? I have seen this before... Dave


I think "final" means he's selling out all on the property and partner's, if he has any. Final doesn't mean you can't re-start. Whether it's a "final" sale or not, I would think he'd still get his price on those birds if they were put out. I don't think he's trying to fool anybody. People would probably want these birds anyways, regardless of what the wording was on the auction.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*You can make money, but you can't make time...*



Bubbas Loft said:


> I know some people may not understand this post but I would rather pick Claessens brain for the price of the top pigeon on auction. It just seems that the quality of these birds is due to the handling of the birds, some people seem to think that by buying a bird for high amount of money it will bring you instant success. In some aspects yes this is true* but if you do not know what to do with a bird of this quality you would be wasting your money*.


 I think I understand what you are saying....you can buy one of his birds, but not his loft, location, management skills, handling ability, and all the other things which go into winning a race. 

But, one could take what you are saying, and apply this to almost any aspect of a pigeon fanciers life. Some wives might say, any pigeon her husband might acquire, or bag of feed, regardless of the amount paid, is "wasting money". In fact, most things I have been involved in my whole life, has been one big waste of money. Girlfriends, wives, (especially x-wives) kids, vacations, cars, apartments, parties, clothes, restaurants, and the list goes on....have all burned up the cash over the decades...and all of it "wasted", because it certainly was not "saved" once it was spent. 

On the other hand, you could invest years working with a colony of pigeons, attempting to master some of the fundamentals of the sport, and if you don't have the birds which can do the job, well then, you could be "Wasting your Time". 

In my personal experience, when you are young, you have a lot of "Time", but often not much money. As you invest decades in your career, you reach a stage in your life, where you realize you may not have another 40 years, or 30, or 20,....or ??? And where time becomes more valuable then money. In fact, we gladly spend money to "Save" time, and will waste any amount of money, when a loved one is in a hospital, in order to have more time with them. So if you are just starting out in pigeons, or starting all over again, if you want to save some time, then acquire some good pigeons in the first place. It won't make you an instant success, but you also won't waste years working with stock which does not have the ability to do the job.

In this case of Ludo and his pigeons. I don't think the majority of these bidders are inexperienced new guys, quite the contrary, these are the professionals and the aficionados of the sport. PIPA has these auctions quite often, so you can watch the different auctions and see how fanciers value different types of pigeons. And you can also look at other pigeon auction sites in the USA, and look at some of the differences. I think this process can be educational. The average person like my wife, will simply look at the bird in the Ludo auction, and see a bird or a pigeon. The average fancier may look at the same picture and may see only the current bid. The future great breeder and racer, may look at the exact same picture and see the true genius of a great master. Perhaps much in the same way some people may look at a great masterpiece of a great artist. Some see a canvass with paint smeared on it....some may only marvel at the waste of millions spent to acquire it....and some will marvel at the genius of the hands which produced it.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

For those interested and who like to follow such things, the part II of Ludo Claessens has been translated into English. 

http://www.pipa.be/artikels/latestarticles2009/claessensartdeel2eng.htm

I would copy and paste, but it is copyrighted material. The pictures of some of the pigeons are public domain. This bird is a half brother to my Zus Red Quinty.  You can trace his line all the way back to the 1970's and a red Horemans cock bird.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I just noticed that Ludo bands his birds on the right leg.....That's how I band my birds! I think I'm headed in the right direction in this sport...lol.


----------



## LUCKYT

Warren, Geez.....I wish i had said that! And again.... Well put Warren. NO! am not a KLINGON, I just know when the truth has been spoken! LOL! Dave.
I am a Jack of all trades, master of none ! LOL!


----------



## Guest

I wish Ludo lived in my neighborhood ,um does he speak english cuz that would help too


----------



## LUCKYT

Lakota.... LMAOROF!!!! Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*From PIPA......*

10-03-2009: Ludo Claessens Total Auction - Extra Info - UPDATE 

English:
The interest in the Claessens auction is overwhelming. We want to emphasise that all pigeons in both the “Ludo Claessens Auction” and the “Kerstens-Claessens Auction” are “Original Ludo Claessens”.
(With exception to the 4 birds which were brought in to the loft: Mr. Tours, Vedetje, Supertje & Crackske)

Several people ask us how “Total” this auction really is. The answer is clear: 100% TOTAL Auction
=> All birds are in auction!
=> The pigeons were seperated in summer!
=> There was no more breeding from these pigeons since then!
You have to realize this is the very last opportunity to get a direct Claessens bird from the grandmaster himself!

Nederlands:
De belangstelling voor deze verkoop is overweldigend. Wij willen benadrukken dat alle duiven in de “Ludo Claessens Auction” én de “Kerstens Claessens Auction” “original Ludo Claessens” zijn. 
(Dit met uitzondering van de 4 aangekochte duiven: Mr. Tours, Vedetje, Supertje en Crackske)

Veel mensen vragen “hoe totaal” deze verkoop is. Het antwoord is simpel: 100% totaal.
-> Alle duiven worden verkocht!
-> De duiven zijn in het najaar gescheiden!
-> Er is niet meer uit gekweekt!
U moet zich realiseren dat dit echt de allerlaatste kans is een rechtstreekse Claessens-duif te kopen!


Last Update: Tuesday 17th of March at 10.30pm Belgium Time

Total Average Until now = 3.700 EURO / Pigeon

Ludo Claessens Part I price 
number 1 Jonge Supercrack NL03-0375941 70.000 €
number 2 Vedetje NL05-0547397 6.200 €
number 3 Supercracks Talent NL08-1660055 2.000 €
number 4 Blauwe 43 NL06-0725143 8.200 €
number 5 Schoon Wit 55 NL02-0230955 1.700 €
number 6 Donker Tours NL05-0566475 4.200 €
number 7 Inbred Beauty NL08-1660053 1.250 €
number 8 Nestsister Ace Hen NL07-3728137 1.700 €
number 9 Witje 90 NL07-3728190 3.000 €
number 10 Nestsister Super 50 NL07-3728151 1.000 €
number 11 Splendid Blue NL08-1660052 1.500 €
number 12 Young Misses Tours NL08-3857053 2.000 €

Ludo Claessens Part II price 
number 1 Mr. Tours NL01-0135527 10.200 €
number 2 Laat Donker Simply NL05-5531820 2.600 €
number 3 Blauwe 91 NL00-0077691 2.600 €
number 4 Super Blauw 03 NL06-0751103 5.000 €
number 5 Kleintje 10 NL06-0751110 2.000 €
number 6 Magic Number NL08-1660041 3.000 €
number 7 Super 45 NL08-3857045 2.000 €
number 8 Licht Krasje 49 NL08-1660049 1.350 €
number 9 Wonder White NL08-3857059 1.200 €
number 10 Schalie Duivin 55 NL07-3762455 1.000 €
number 11 Witpen Kleintje NL08-3857051 1.000 €
number 12 Bontje Bliksem NL07-3762451 1.000 €

Ludo Claessens Part III price 
number 1 Favoriet 65 NL01-0179465 5.000 €
number 2 Supertje NL02-2365472 1.200 €
number 3 Favoriet Hen NL08-1660045 1.750 €
number 4 Donker Favorietje NL04-0433823 3.000 €
number 5 Bont Kirsty NL04-0452314 5.000 €
number 6 Last Sister Super Vedette Nr. I NL08-3821981 2.100 €
number 7 Rode 35 NL05-0526035 2.100 €
number 8 Last Tours Hen NL08-1660044 1.850 €
number 9 Jonge Favoriet NL08-3857050 1.600 €
number 10 Miskleur Grote NL03-1272739 1.600 €
number 11 Pracht Atleet NL07-3762456 1.100 €
number 12 Supercracks Finest NL07-3728174 2.600 €

Ludo Claessens Part IV price 
number 1 Super Vedette NL07-3728152 20.000 €
number 2 Last Brother Super Vedette NL08-3821982 4.000 €
number 3 Chantilly Hen NL07-3762452 2.500 €
number 4 Klein Blauw Tours NL05-0566471 2.500 €
number 5 Supercracks Rookie NL08-1660056 1.500 €
number 6 Broer 03 Claessens NL00-0040381 2.000 €
number 7 Ludo's Favourite NL07-3728153 2.500 €
number 8 Last Brother Kleintje 22 NL07-3762474 2.600 €
number 9 Simply's Boy NL08-1533609 1.700 €
number 10 Late Brother Marianja NL08-1660047 1.200 €
number 11 Splendid White NL08-1660051 1.000 €
number 12 Jewel NL08-1660084 1.100 €

Ludo Claessens Part V price 
number 1 Kleintje 22 NL02-0271822 5.000 €
number 2 Schoon Donker 83 NL02-0271883 2.000 €
number 3 Super Witpen NL07-3762465 13.000 €
number 4 Late Inbred Supercrack 79 NL08-3821979 1.800 €
number 5 Lichte Broer Asduif NL03-1272747 1.250 €
number 6 Kleine Supercrack NL07-3762446 2.000 €
number 7 Jonge Tours NL07-3762453 1.850 €
number 8 Inbred Witpen 43 NL08-1660043 1.500 €
number 9 Schone Blauwe Favoriet NL07-3762477 1.600 €
number 10 Donker Schar 73 NL08-3821973 1.000 €
number 11 Bont Kleintje NL08-3857052 1.100 €
number 12 Geschelpt 55 NL08-3857055 1.200 €

Ludo Claessens Part VI price 
number 1 Blauw 92 NL05-0566492 5.000 €
number 2 Super White NL07-3762470 3.000 €
number 3 Super Inbred NL08-1660054 2.000 €
number 4 Crackske NL05-0521494 2.000 €
number 5 Late Inbred Supercrack 80 NL08-3821980 2.000 €
number 6 Jonge Supercrack 33 NL08-3857033 4.100 €
number 7 Young Mister Tours NL08-3857054 1.800 €
number 8 Klein Schar Bliksem NL07-3728147 1.200 €
number 9 Kleint Bont Katoog NL03-0338901 1.300 €
number 10 Lichte Kras 50 NL08-1660050 1.200 €
number 11 Geschelpt 56 NL08-3857056 1.000 €
number 12 White Flash NL08-3857060 1.300 €


----------



## kalapati

*Beautiful Bird...*

but looks like Jonge Supercrack will be cracked at € 70K only or maybe everybody's waiting for the last minute so the price won't jack up that much...














kalapati
San Diego
http://bluebarloft.from-ca.com:81/Jview.htm


----------



## Lovebirds

Every bird I've ever seen in a professional photograph is "beautiful"........that's why they do professional pictures. 
Far as I'm concerned, I prefer to see a bird sitting on a perch or in an aviary in a natural, untouched photograph..........with a little magic, there's no such thing as "ugly".........


----------



## LUCKYT

Renee, that is what my wife says about me! LOL!  Dave


----------



## Lovebirds

LUCKYT said:


> Renee, that is what my wife says about me! LOL!  Dave


And I bet she's right on............LOL


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^

Looks like china came in for the kill. $102,000Euro which is $138,521 u.S. Oh My. No one in the U.S. bid at all LOL.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

[MN]eXist^_^ said:


> Looks like china came in for the kill. $102,000Euro which is $138,521 u.S. Oh My. No one in the U.S. bid at all LOL.


Looks like Dan's prediction of the final price, was closer then my guess. Still @ 110,000 Euro, and the spot price is currently @ $1.35 and rising, brings this bird to $148,500. Apparently China appreciates a good pigeon more then American's do. 

Last Update: Saturday 21st of March at 7.15pm Belgium Time

Total Average Until now = 6.643 EURO / Pigeon
Average Part I, II & III (all finished already) is +-10.000 EURO!

Ludo Claessens Part I price 
number 1 *Jonge Supercrack NL03-0375941 110.000 €*number 2 Vedetje NL05-0547397 35.000 €
number 3 Supercracks Talent NL08-1660055 6.900 €
number 4 Blauwe 43 NL06-0725143 10.200 €
number 5 Schoon Wit 55 NL02-0230955 5.100 €
number 6 Donker Tours NL05-0566475 8.000 €
number 7 Inbred Beauty NL08-1660053 4.100 €
number 8 Nestsister Ace Hen NL07-3728137 11.000 €
number 9 Witje 90 NL07-3728190 4.600 €
number 10 Nestsister Super 50 NL07-3728151 2.400 €
number 11 Splendid Blue NL08-1660052 3.500 €
number 12 Young Misses Tours NL08-3857053 2.850 €

Ludo Claessens Part II price 
number 1 Mr. Tours NL01-0135527 11.000 €
number 2 Laat Donker Simply NL05-5531820 11.000 €
number 3 Blauwe 91 NL00-0077691 10.000 €
number 4 Super Blauw 03 NL06-0751103 12.100 €
number 5 Kleintje 10 NL06-0751110 6.400 €
number 6 Magic Number NL08-1660041 4.600 €
number 7 Super 45 NL08-3857045 4.500 €
number 8 Licht Krasje 49 NL08-1660049 3.000 €
number 9 Wonder White NL08-3857059 3.200 €
number 10 Schalie Duivin 55 NL07-3762455 2.100 €
number 11 Witpen Kleintje NL08-3857051 2.600 €
number 12 Bontje Bliksem NL07-3762451 2.100 €

Ludo Claessens Part III price 
number 1 Favoriet 65 NL01-0179465 15.200 €
number 2 Supertje NL02-2365472 6.000 €
number 3 Favoriet Hen NL08-1660045 4.200 €
number 4 Donker Favorietje NL04-0433823 8.000 €
number 5 Bont Kirsty NL04-0452314 8.100 €
number 6 Last Sister Super Vedette Nr. I NL08-3821981 5.800 €
number 7 Rode 35 NL05-0526035 7.000 €
number 8 Last Tours Hen NL08-1660044 3.100 €
number 9 Jonge Favoriet NL08-3857050 2.600 €
number 10 Miskleur Grote NL03-1272739 3.000 €
number 11 Pracht Atleet NL07-3762456 4.500 €
number 12 Supercracks Finest NL07-3728174 13.300 €

Ludo Claessens Part IV price 
number 1 Super Vedette NL07-3728152 25.000 €
number 2 Last Brother Super Vedette NL08-3821982 4.000 €
number 3 Chantilly Hen NL07-3762452 3.000 €
number 4 Klein Blauw Tours NL05-0566471 2.600 €
number 5 Supercracks Rookie NL08-1660056 2.000 €
number 6 Broer 03 Claessens NL00-0040381 2.600 €
number 7 Ludo's Favourite NL07-3728153 2.500 €
number 8 Last Brother Kleintje 22 NL07-3762474 2.900 €
number 9 Simply's Boy NL08-1533609 1.900 €
number 10 Late Brother Marianja NL08-1660047 1.600 €
number 11 Splendid White NL08-1660051 2.000 €
number 12 Jewel NL08-1660084 1.500 €

Ludo Claessens Part V price 
number 1 Kleintje 22 NL02-0271822 5.200 €
number 2 Schoon Donker 83 NL02-0271883 5.200 €
number 3 Super Witpen NL07-3762465 13.000 €
number 4 Late Inbred Supercrack 79 NL08-3821979 2.650 €
number 5 Lichte Broer Asduif NL03-1272747 2.000 €
number 6 Kleine Supercrack NL07-3762446 2.700 €
number 7 Jonge Tours NL07-3762453 2.000 €
number 8 Inbred Witpen 43 NL08-1660043 1.500 €
number 9 Schone Blauwe Favoriet NL07-3762477 2.000 €
number 10 Donker Schar 73 NL08-3821973 1.200 €
number 11 Bont Kleintje NL08-3857052 1.600 €
number 12 Geschelpt 55 NL08-3857055 1.400 €

Ludo Claessens Part VI price 
number 1 Blauw 92 NL05-0566492 6.200 €
number 2 Super White NL07-3762470 3.500 €
number 3 Super Inbred NL08-1660054 2.000 €
number 4 Crackske NL05-0521494 2.100 €
number 5 Late Inbred Supercrack 80 NL08-3821980 2.000 €
number 6 Jonge Supercrack 33 NL08-3857033 4.500 €
number 7 Young Mister Tours NL08-3857054 2.000 €
number 8 Klein Schar Bliksem NL07-3728147 1.300 €
number 9 Kleint Bont Katoog NL03-0338901 2.000 €
number 10 Lichte Kras 50 NL08-1660050 1.300 €
number 11 Geschelpt 56 NL08-3857056 1.100 €
number 12 White Flash NL08-3857060 1.600 €


----------



## Bubbas Loft

*Economy*

Warren,

Is it that China appreciates these birds more or more of a direct reflection of our economy here in the US compared to in China?

Either way the quality of these pigeons is obvious by the money being bid, the what ifs. Do you think that LUDO birds prices here in the US will rise because of this?


----------



## learning

Bubbas Loft said:


> Warren,
> 
> Is it that China appreciates these birds more or more of a direct reflection of our economy here in the US compared to in China?
> 
> Either way the quality of these pigeons is obvious by the money being bid, the what ifs. Do you think that LUDO birds prices here in the US will rise because of this?


I'm sure Warren hopes so!!! 

Me too for that matter. I have my share of his birds blood flying around my loft too!

Dan


----------



## windaidedaviary

Bubbas Loft said:


> Warren,
> 
> Is it that China appreciates these birds more or more of a direct reflection of our economy here in the US compared to in China?
> 
> Either way the quality of these pigeons is obvious by the money being bid, the what ifs. Do you think that LUDO birds prices here in the US will rise because of this?


When a bird is being purchased for 100,000...I don't think the economy is an issue.


----------



## RodSD

I think there are beginning to be more millionaires and ferrari owners in China with what I've read. It is a serious competition there. The more you think about it, many things we use in the house has the made in China label to it.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Bubbas Loft said:


> Warren,
> 
> Is it that China appreciates these birds more or more of a direct reflection of our economy here in the US compared to in China?
> 
> Either way the quality of these pigeons is obvious by the money being bid, the what ifs. Do you think that LUDO birds prices here in the US will rise because of this?


China's economy is 1/4 that of the USA and the per capita income per person is 1/10 of the USA, so I'm not sure what impact the economy has. One thing I do know, is that some of those gentlemen which have purchased some of the cream, are in fact multi-millionaires. I mean real wealth, even by American standards. In the US we have people like that of course, but they are putting their money into things such as race horses. A Million $$ is chump change in the race horse business....and the really good ones are owned by a collection of business type people, and not individuals. 

As far as the Ludo's in the USA goes.....it may be more of a situation of availability then price. There are very few direct Ludo's in the USA, I don't have any idea of the actual numbers, but I would guess fewer then a dozen. Maybe much less then that. The winner of the World Ace Challenge the other year was 1/2 Ludo, and I suspect that it was not a direct Ludo, but from a base of Ludo which came from offspring sold by Mike Ganus the last decade.

If anyone else has direct Ludo's and are selling offspring, I have not seen their ads.....again, I suspect they are in the hands of private collectors, and not professional merchants. I parted with a large portion of my collection, in part to finace the purchase of a pair of directs from Ludo. And I could have parceled them out piece meal for a larger price, but for personal reasons I felt the future of the sport would be better served, if the collection was kept in strong hands, who would appreciate this rare strain. I have no way of knowing for sure, but I suspect that Nine Points Loft, none other then our own "Learning" aka. Dan, now owns the largest single collection of offspring from direct Ludo birds. There was another large collection of directs "Dewberry", but most of his were old to begin with, and last I heard, he sold out everything which was left. 

If you look at some of the pedigrees of some of the better birds in this auction, you will find names like Late Rode 430, sire of Silver Boy and Vos 77, Dan owns offspring from these birds, and grandsons of Vos 54. As well as a number of 2nd generation birds from the above. Some of which were money winners and participants in the Flamingo. 

I myself have most of my Ludo's paired up this year as crosses. My personal reason for doing this, is my goal is to build my own, home grown strain of racers, which are faster then what I already own. So like the guy who won the World Ace Challenge with a 1/2 Ludo.....to win One Loft events, and not to simply become a breeding farm for a particular strain or brand name. One thing is for certain, anyone who owns some of this bloodline, can be very dangerous to the competition.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I get mixed feeling when I look at the amount spent on his birds. He definitely won the lottery. His years of hard work payed off, but he is loosing his birds. Some in the sport are in it for the money. I understand why he is selling out, but wonder how long it will take him to get a few birds to fly around the house. Those who have Ludos in the house are liking the prices. Keep in mind all of you they are still birds. Most of us keep them because of the joy they bring and not the $ value. May take a bit of pressure of the Sure Bet fiasco. May help the trade deficits with China. 

Warren, my thoughts are that you are in it for the win and not the dollar or we would see those Ludos in there own Loft inbred for the dollar. Good that you have your priorities straight. Take great birds and make them better. 

Randy


----------



## bbcdon

Last nite I looked at the auction and the prices, and calculated with an exchange rate of $1.30/Euro, his birds had a total pricetag of $920,000!


----------



## whitesnmore

Good thing he is not in the USA with the taxation by our new Pres. cause he would still be broke


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

hillfamilyloft said:


> I get mixed feeling when I look at the amount spent on his birds. He definitely won the lottery. His years of hard work payed off, but he is loosing his birds. Some in the sport are in it for the money. I understand why he is selling out, but wonder how long it will take him to get a few birds to fly around the house. Those who have Ludos in the house are liking the prices. Keep in mind all of you they are still birds. Most of us keep them because of the joy they bring and not the $ value. May take a bit of pressure of the Sure Bet fiasco. May help the trade deficits with China.
> 
> Warren, my thoughts are that you are in it for the win and not the dollar or we would see those Ludos in there own Loft inbred for the dollar. Good that you have your priorities straight. Take great birds and make them better.
> 
> Randy


Thank you for your nice comments, but I'm not so sure I'm not in it "For the Money".....I sure would like to win one of those big money races ! 
I also am not so sure that I would look down on someone, had they "Invested" in some of these top birds, and then set up a breeding operation, in order to share them with the fancy. There are many aspects to this sport, and not everyone marches to the same drum. 

For some reason the pigeon racing game has set up this thing where people are put into a box...this guy is a "Sportsman"...this guy is in it for the "Money"...this guy is just a "Merchant"..etc. etc. We don't seem to do this with the horse racing "Industry"....people don't say in that sport, he's just in it for the "Money"...and we don't seem to apply that standard for golf, base ball, foot ball, etc. etc. If someone is really great at basket ball...and gets a $20 million contract, we don't generally say..."He's just in it for the money".....so I'm not real sure I am comfortable with the double standard we sometimes apply to sports....and then when it comes to pigeons, if someone is really good at what they do...we some how put them in that box. 

Ludo, did not go out and put ads in magazines, write articles, set up a web site to sell pigeons. Quite the opposite, the world beat a path to his door...and in the end, broke into his loft when they could not buy what he had. He did it the way I admire, he built that better mouse trap...if you will...and the world responded. 

Contrast that to people who line breed XYZ for decades...in order to claim they own XYZ....for commercial purposes. I don't degrade them, or think less of them, that is simply the level where they are at in the sport. They simply live in the shadow of a great fancier, who may have in fact died fifty years ago. 

I have collected a number of great pigeons from a number of fanciers. My goal or mission if you will, has not to become a great merchant...(not that I view that as bad)...but simply to produce some really great racing pigeons. And if you take the time to study Ludo's methods, he did not simply line breed his pigeons and keep them "pure" for 30+ years, when he was able to acquire a great pigeon, he did. His colony was always advancing, and every generation they got better.

In Ludo's case, he was the victim of his own success. He really wanted to be left alone to enjoy his sport and to race pigeons. He did not enjoy all the attention, and did not want to be bothered with all the details of selling pigeons to every Tom, Dick and Harry who came knocking on his door or calling on the phone.

If you or I, or most of our readers, would reach such a level in our sport, and you had people pleading to purchase your "spare" pigeons for thousands of $'s each.....I dare say, that we would all be willing to part with some of them every year at the end of the season. And I suspect that if that would occur, there will be some then who would say..."We are just in it for the money". The vast majority of us, find ourselves with a fair number of birds at the end of the season, where there are no takers. And I'm not so sure, that some how makes us any more or less of a sportsmen...but that's my take on the issue.


----------



## learning

> If anyone else has direct Ludo's and are selling offspring, I have not seen their ads.....again, I suspect they are in the hands of private collectors, and not professional merchants. I parted with a large portion of my collection, in part to finace the purchase of a pair of directs from Ludo. And I could have parceled them out piece meal for a larger price, but for personal reasons I felt the future of the sport would be better served, if the collection was kept in strong hands, who would appreciate this rare strain. I have no way of knowing for sure, but I suspect that Nine Points Loft, none other then our own "Learning" aka. Dan, now owns the largest single collection of offspring from direct Ludo birds. There was another large collection of directs "Dewberry", but most of his were old to begin with, and last I heard, he sold out everything which was left.
> 
> If you look at some of the pedigrees of some of the better birds in this auction, you will find names like Late Rode 430, sire of Silver Boy and Vos 77, Dan owns offspring from these birds, and grandsons of Vos 54. As well as a number of 2nd generation birds from the above. Some of which were money winners and participants in the Flamingo.


Yes, I am very proud of what I have but I can honestly say that I am just as proud to own the "Smith" birds I have. If I can have just a slice of the success Warren has had with these birds, I will consider myself a very fortunate man. On top of that, in my very predjudiced eye, they are just darn gorgeous birds!

Dan


----------



## Bubbas Loft

*Family of Pigeons*

I have been trying to pick peoples brains from everything from breeding to flying to feeding. I realize that something for one handler may not always work for another guy especially in different areas of the country. I live in Albuquerque and have been working with Randy Hill for a couple of years now and i think we are both headed in the right direction with our lofts and our breeding program.

I know even on a modest income a quality bird can be had for a reasonable price or even given to you by a breeder looking to spread his own family of birds and years upon years of experimenting with a particular mix of birds. I have heard that the Ludo's cross well with several different strains such as Hofkens and Houbens? At this point of my breeding I am still trying different combination's to see what hits and mixing and trading birds with Randy has us both I think on the cusp of hitting a really good flier. Warren I have emailed you a couple of times and i appreciate the time you have taken to email me back.

In some instances people of your passion for the sport find it hard to take the time to help novice fliers as myself with some of your knowledge of the sport, thanks for keeping this sport in great hands.

Anthony Tapia
Bubbas Loft


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Bubbas Loft said:


> I have been trying to pick peoples brains from everything from breeding to flying to feeding. I realize that something for one handler may not always work for another guy especially in different areas of the country. I live in Albuquerque and have been working with Randy Hill for a couple of years now and i think we are both headed in the right direction with our lofts and our breeding program.
> 
> I know even on a modest income a quality bird can be had for a reasonable price or even given to you by a breeder looking to spread his own family of birds and years upon years of experimenting with a particular mix of birds. I have heard that the Ludo's cross well with several different strains such as Hofkens and Houbens? At this point of my breeding I am still trying different combination's to see what hits and mixing and trading birds with Randy has us both I think on the cusp of hitting a really good flier. Warren I have emailed you a couple of times and i appreciate the time you have taken to email me back.
> 
> In some instances people of your passion for the sport find it hard to take the time to help novice fliers as myself with some of your knowledge of the sport, thanks for keeping this sport in great hands.
> 
> Anthony Tapia
> Bubbas Loft



Hello Anthony,

Thank you for your post. I also know that you are actively engaged in promoting your growing club and at the end of the day, that may end up being the saving grace of this sport in the USA. 

I have found that my Ludo strain crossed with my Smith strain has been a deadly combination to the competition ! For the last two years, my "Bird of the Year" club winner has been a Ludo x Smith cross.  I wish you the best in your endeavor, and in your efforts. Randy has been a much appreciated contributor to these pages, and I am sure that together success is in your future ! That is the wonderful thing about this sport, with a good amount of passion and some good birds, there is no limit to the amount of success you can enjoy. Most of the advances genetically in this sport, has come from a dedicated fancier with a relatively small colony of birds, selected for performance.

Keep up your great work !!


----------



## A_Smith

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have 2 SFL birds in my loft SFL USA 112 and 125 they were part of SFL "test kit in 2007. Not only did they fly well as YB but also as YEARLINGS. They flew in 5 races for 112 and 6 for 125 . 112 didn't go the last race because of her wing feather just molted.
My combine clocks 2 birds each loft. (remember this)
Here are my results for my loft with the SFL yearlings.
First 100 -----125 first in the clock 112 missed the clock but home third
Second 100 125 first in the clock again
300 miles 125 second in clock
The next race day I was on the combine truck so I only sent as trainers. BUT from 100 miles 112 was first home and 125 was second.
200 mile Bad, HOT race. both came home ALL my racers came home next day
150 miles 112 first in the clock 125 missed second by 8 minutes
200 miles...... 125 came home 4th to my loft 112 didn't go to the race.

As you can see the SFL birds sure did make my rookie YB 07 season more fun (  I also won IF 2007 rookie of the year ) . Also my OB (yearlings) season intresting too. As my 2 SFL hens breed more babies I beleive my loft will become better too.  If I had the cash I'd have some birds from Ludo Claessen's auction in my loft !!!!!!


----------



## Bubbas Loft

*Flying Success*

Congratulations Mr. Smith on your success in your YB season, it always is nice to see the fruits of your labor with all the training and time put towards the birds. It seems to me that the more time that yo have for your birds they will repay your efforts as it seems to be a driving factor for YB's to fly home to their perch knowing they have the comforts of a dry and safe loft to get home to. 

In our club here in Albuquerque we have more new fliers than older ones and with the clubs success during our YB's season it built a huge amount of excitement heading into OB season, with winning comes the excitement I guess like any hobby or sport winning is addictive and a motivator especially in our sport of Pigeon Flying. What part of the country are you from? 

Anthony Tapia
LLRPC


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*New World Record Set*

According to the PIPA website. The first portion of the Ludo Claessen auction has set a New World Record !

http://www.pipa.be/

L. Claessens total auction
First weekend finished !
World record ! Almost 10.000 euro average / pigeon

There are still 33 pigeons to go, and then it's over.


----------



## Bubbas Loft

*Dewberry Question*

Warren

If I am not mistaken did this guy Dewberry have the Ludos here in the US? Is he still in the sport today? I have seen some advertisements for birds from Dewberry lofts but wasnt sure if they were from the same person or if he was still flying birds.

Anthony


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Mr. Dewberry a Top Sire at SFL USA*



Bubbas Loft said:


> Warren
> 
> If I am not mistaken did this guy Dewberry have the Ludos here in the US? Is he still in the sport today? I have seen some advertisements for birds from Dewberry lofts but wasnt sure if they were from the same person or if he was still flying birds.
> 
> Anthony


Dewberry Freedow Loft in 2008 held a "Going Out of Business Sale" on iPigeon. He had owned the largest collection of Direct Ludo's in the USA for the longest time. I suspect that he had purchased these somewhere around the time that Mike Ganus had acquired such champs as Late Rode 430, Silver Boy, Vos 77, and DeJuf, all of those birds are now deceased, and I suspect that is the case with many of the orginal stock DFL had purchased. 

I had the occasion to purchase one of the birds from these orginal birds some time before that, at auction, when I named him Mr. Dewberry. His sire was a 1st Place winner againest thousands of birds, and his pedigree is a who's who of all the Ludo greats, such as Late Donker 375, De Juf, Super Crack 69, Late Rode 430, and your National Ace's. This cock Mr. Dewberry, produced a beautiful hen which won me some diplomas, and which made my combines "Bird of the Year" list. She in turn produced my club's "Bird of the Year" top bird in 2007 and 2008. Because of this, I consider Mr. Dewberry a foundation breeder at SFL USA. He is currently mated to one of my direct Ludo's. All of his youngsters not committed to One Loft Events are sold into 2010. He may be in fact, the best bird ever sold by Dewberry Freedom Loft. 

Mr. Dewberry.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

OK...the word is out...I guess you can't keep some things secret for long...the mail box is already filling up....

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/guess-whos-coming-to-the-usa-34735.html


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Final Numbers*

I worked against myself during this whole auction. I had to purchase additional bandwidth just to handle the additional traffic on my web site from Taiwan. But, in the end, I was able to secure a tiny piece of racing pigeon history for America !

The final numbers are not yet official, but according to my calculations, a new world record has been set again by Ludo on PIPA for an auction. 105 pigeons for a total of 905,682 Euros, which @ $1.35 per Euro means $1,222,670 or about $11,644 each. And from my perspective, that was at bargain prices.

And now, the greatest Middle Distance Champion of the World, has had his colony of birds, scattered to the four corners of the earth.

For me, this has been one of the most exciting, and again the saddest day, of my racing pigeon career.

I do want to thank Erio Alvarez - USA who is the only other American as far as I can tell, who was successful in winning a bid against the terribly competitive Chinese, in order to own a direct Ludo. 

*CONGRADULATIONS* Mr. Erio Alvarez, where ever you are ! If anyone knows who he he is, I would appreciate an email so I might congratulate him myself personally.


----------



## Skyeking

If this is the same person, he lives in Florida....you can call him.

Erio Alvarez 813-968-4955 he is listed on this page of the club:

http://www.pigeon.org/bandlist.php?year=2007&f=E


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Here are the final numbers as reported on PIPA. 


Total turnover Claessens Auction = 905.450 EURO
Global average = 8.623 EURO / Pigeon
Most expensive pigeon = 110.000 EURO
Total number of pigeons = 105

Hopefully this link will remain on the PIPA site, fo a long time to come. There are a total of four reports concerning Ludo Claessen. You will note that on the web page that this link takes you to, also lists this thread. Based on the number of views on this thread, there were some new visitors to Pigeon Talk through this link. 

http://www.pipa.be/verkoop/claessens/index.htm

And now, this historic auction is over. For me personally, it has been both bitter & sweet, all at the same time. I feel as if I have lost a friend. And the sport has lost one it's great Masters. I am happy that I was able to obtain one of his beautiful hens, for my breeding loft.

I am also angry and disgusted, that this whole situation was brought about because of some coward(s) who smashed their way into Ludo's loft, and even more disgusted by the fact, that somewhere, a so called "Fancier" or "Sportsman", is happy with himself, that he has stolen pigeons belonging to Mr.Claessen in his loft.

My hope now, is that Ludo can find peace and security for himself and his wife.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Bubbas Loft said:


> Congratulations Mr. Smith on your success in your YB season, it always is nice to see the fruits of your labor with all the training and time put towards the birds. It seems to me that the more time that yo have for your birds they will repay your efforts as it seems to be a driving factor for YB's to fly home to their perch knowing they have the comforts of a dry and safe loft to get home to.
> 
> In our club here in Albuquerque we have more new fliers than older ones and with the clubs success during our YB's season it built a huge amount of excitement heading into OB season, with winning comes the excitement I guess like any hobby or sport winning is addictive and a motivator especially in our sport of Pigeon Flying. What part of the country are you from?
> 
> Anthony Tapia
> LLRPC



Hey Anthony

Good to see you joined the family. Fancy seeing you on a Ludo post. For those who do not know Anthony, he is our club president in Albuquerque in the Los Lobos RPC. He has flown a few of my birds for me. 

Randy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

hillfamilyloft said:


> Hey Anthony
> 
> Good to see you joined the family. Fancy seeing you on a Ludo post. For those who do not know Anthony, he is our club president in Albuquerque in the Los Lobos RPC. He has flown a few of my birds for me.
> 
> Randy


Hey !

Anthony is no stranger in this neck of the woods in south central Pennsylvania ! Even us back woods hillbilly types have heard of Anthony and his work in building your new 27 member club ! 

In fact, he even dropped me an email several weeks before this auction to remind me to take a little peek ! Sounds like you guys are doing an outstanding job in building up your club. Keep up the great work !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Ludo Claessen Letter*

At the risk of being self promoting, I would like to share a letter I received from Ludo Claessen today. I find it fascinating, that he mentions this site in his letter. The Grand Master himself, has read these posts on this site !! 

I am both humbled and excited, that the World's Greatest Middle Distance Champion, has taken the time to both acknowledge little ole me, and this Pigeon Talk site. Since PIPA, has changed to a new format and site, some of the links on this thread, will no longer work. 



*Dear Mr. Smith,

In December 2006, when you purchased “Bont 509” to mate with “Zus Red Quinty”, I wrote that you are a Claessens fanatic. By now, after visiting your website and the thread you started at www.pigeons.biz about my total auction, I’m quite sure you are the greatest Claessens fanatic in the States!

Therefore I’m very happy that you could purchase another top hen for the Smith Family Loft. “Zus Maxx” is full sister to top racer “Maxx” who was National Ace Pigeon in 2004! She is a beautiful, healthy, well-build hen with splendid eyes. The specialty of her family is winning first prizes!

Let me tell an anecdote about this “Zus Maxx”. During my career I didn’t like to receive visitors. I wanted to focus on the pigeon sport itself, not on the commerce around! The people of PiPa contacted me several times but I did not go into their requests. But they are smart and forced a meeting. 

After “Maxx” became National Ace I offered a bird for the WHZB auction (WHZB is the most famous Ace Pigeon competition in the Netherlands). The people of PiPa bought this bird and visited me on April 5th 2005. After a few pleasant hours I let them choose out of 4 full brothers/sisters of “Maxx”: two late brothers of 2004 and two young birds of 2005. They chose a late brother and purchased the other late one. A logical choice: they could directly use these two pigeons for breeding. The two young birds (at that moment only 28 days of age) stayed in Putte. One of these two youngsters is “Zus Maxx”…

The collaboration with PIPA, which began with this meeting, was very successful. I really hope that “Zus Maxx” will bring you a lot of happiness and success too!

Ludo Claessen*


----------



## whitesnmore

Warren, Ludo is stating what we here on pigeon talk have know for quite sometime. It is good to be "crazy" about something as great as his pigeons. Knowing you he has to be happy that someone like you will be working to carry on the genes of his great pigeons. Who knows maybe he will retire here in the states and you guys could team up!! That would really make your combine and club members quake.


----------



## learning

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> At the risk of being self promoting, I would like to share a letter I received from Ludo Claessen today. I find it fascinating, that he mentions this site in his letter. The Grand Master himself, has read these posts on this site !!
> 
> I am both humbled and excited, that the World's Greatest Middle Distance Champion, has taken the time to both acknowledge little ole me, and this Pigeon Talk site. Since PIPA, has changed to a new format and site, some of the links on this thread, will no longer work.
> 
> 
> 
> *Dear Mr. Smith,
> 
> In December 2006, when you purchased “Bont 509” to mate with “Zus Red Quinty”, I wrote that you are a Claessens fanatic. By now, after visiting your website and the thread you started at www.pigeons.biz about my total auction, I’m quite sure you are the greatest Claessens fanatic in the States!
> 
> Therefore I’m very happy that you could purchase another top hen for the Smith Family Loft. “Zus Maxx” is full sister to top racer “Maxx” who was National Ace Pigeon in 2004! She is a beautiful, healthy, well-build hen with splendid eyes. The specialty of her family is winning first prizes!
> 
> Let me tell an anecdote about this “Zus Maxx”. During my career I didn’t like to receive visitors. I wanted to focus on the pigeon sport itself, not on the commerce around! The people of PiPa contacted me several times but I did not go into their requests. But they are smart and forced a meeting.
> 
> After “Maxx” became National Ace I offered a bird for the WHZB auction (WHZB is the most famous Ace Pigeon competition in the Netherlands). The people of PiPa bought this bird and visited me on April 5th 2005. After a few pleasant hours I let them choose out of 4 full brothers/sisters of “Maxx”: two late brothers of 2004 and two young birds of 2005. They chose a late brother and purchased the other late one. A logical choice: they could directly use these two pigeons for breeding. The two young birds (at that moment only 28 days of age) stayed in Putte. One of these two youngsters is “Zus Maxx”…
> 
> The collaboration with PIPA, which began with this meeting, was very successful. I really hope that “Zus Maxx” will bring you a lot of happiness and success too!
> 
> Ludo Claessen*


Now that's what I call straight from the horse's mouth!! 

Dan


----------



## learning

I hope that if there are any "doubting Thomases" out there, that this letter will, once and for all, solidify Warren as being probably the one and only true Ludo eficianodo here in the states!

Way to go Warren. You could probably count the people in the United States that have had direct and repeated contact with the master on one finger. (Gee, that narrows it down just a bit doesn't it?!) 

Dan


----------



## RodSD

That was a nice letter from the master himself. So straight from the horse's mouth that Warren is indeed the "greatest Claessens fanatic in the States!" I suppose I can call Warren Smith then the Claessens of America. And I am not ass kissing just what Brummie is implying.

Hey Warren you have a high spot to uphold!

It is nice to hear that the master of the sport reads this website also. Would it be cool if he joins in and share his knowledge (assuming that he retired from the sports)?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

RodSD said:


> That was a nice letter from the master himself. So straight from the horse's mouth that Warren is indeed the "greatest Claessens fanatic in the States!" I suppose I can call Warren Smith then the Claessens of America. And I am not ass kissing just what Brummie is implying.
> 
> Hey Warren you have a high spot to uphold!
> 
> It is nice to hear that the master of the sport reads this website also. Would it be cool if he joins in and share his knowledge (assuming that he retired from the sports)?


Thank you RodSD,

I appreciate your thoughtful post. 

Some people like a previous poster, might describe in colorful negative terms, my admiration and respect for the fancier Ludo Claessen. But, I am not ashamed of my affection for his skills, or of his pigeons. And I do very much feel the weight of his endorsement on my shoulders. I am glad that I was able to preserve a small piece of the Ludo Claessen Colony, for future generations of Americans. And people like Whitesnmore and Learning who have posted on this thread, are also playing an important role in this endeavor. 

For people who have never held a Ludo Claessen based pigeon in their hands, there is no way for them to understand folks like us. What some outsiders may see as people slobbering all over themselves in praises. We see things quite differently, because my friends, we have his genetics in our lofts !!! And until you get a good representative from Ludo's bloodlines into your loft, and into your hands, one can never fully appreciate the genius of Ludo Claessen, or understand the spell that a Ludo bird can hold over it's owner. It's the reason why most of Ludo's pigeons, when sold at auction, were worth their weight in gold.


----------



## whitesnmore

Warren, Here we have to disagree. I dont think the Ludo based birds that I have recieved from you are worth their weight in gold. That is far too cheap. More like Rhodium (1 year high 10,100.00 per ounce). Seriously, I dont think I could get rid of them as they produce good young every year. I just consider myself lucky to have a friend with friends in high places 
Ken


----------



## learning

whitesnmore said:


> Warren, Here we have to disagree. I dont think the Ludo based birds that I have recieved from you are worth their weight in gold. That is far too cheap. More like Rhodium (1 year high 10,100.00 per ounce). Seriously, I dont think I could get rid of them as they produce good young every year. I just consider myself lucky to have a friend with friends in high places
> Ken


Amen brother, amen!!


----------



## ohiogsp

That would be awelsome to get a letter like that from one of the best pigeon flyers to every exist. Good luck with your new bird I am sure it will be very high quality.


----------



## fastpitch dad

Warren that would be nice framed hanging of your desk.


----------

